# Drivers seat head rest



## GMJ

Hi

I cannot get any use out of the drivers head rest when driving my E795 in the normal driving position which is comfortable for me. It doesnt have any kind of tilt mechanism on it and whislt I dont have my seat at a shallow angle, any mor upright and it would be most uncomfortable. 

Has anyone come across a head rest booster cushion which I can attach so that I can lean my head back slightly against it?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Mrplodd

It is NOT a head "rest" !!!!!!!

It is a head "RESTRAINT" that is there to stop your neck getting injured in the event of rear impact. (it stops your head being jolted too far back. it should be adjusted so that the top of the RESTRAINT is positioned at least at the lower part of your ear, higher is better !!!

None of them are designed to move far enough forward to act as an actual "rest" so there ios no point in trying !!


----------



## GMJ

Ok thanks for that...but the trouble is that it IS too far back so wouldnt do what you suggest anyway. There is a good 6 inch gap which WOULD result in the injury.

By having some kind of cushion there I can alieviate your scenario plus allow myself a greater measure of comfort which I would think would be good prctoce too.


Graham


----------



## Mrplodd

Its NOT too far back !!!!

Dont forget that in a rear impact ALL of you would be pushed well back into the seat so your neck WOULD be protected. 

People a LOT cleverer than me have designed these safety features. 

Besides all of that what on earth are you doing even WANTING to "rest your head"??? You are in control? of a multi tonne lump of metal hurtling down the rd at 60mph (thats roughly 30 metres A SECOND !!) and more than capable of killing a human it comes into contact with

You need to be alert and CONCENTRATING not lolling your head back and relaxing !!!

Concentration is defined as "The application of mind and body to a particular endeavour to the TOTAL exclusion of anything not relevant to that endeavour"

Sorry but I have dealt with far too many crashes where drivers have fallen asleep at the wheel and yes a good few resulted in fatalities (usually the innocent party) so I make NO excuses for my above comments which some may see as a rant.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks for the lecture - lets leave it there shall we

I shall rely on my 30+ experience with no incidents; plus my advanced driving course; plus my knowledge of my own body/driving position to see me though

Graham :roll:


----------



## deefordog

Graham - I can see where you're coming from. 

From experience, the latest Volvo V70, Hyundai Santa Fe and Vuaxhall Insignia all have adjustable, tiltable head "restraints" that lessen the gap between your head and the restraint under normal driving positions.


----------



## cronkle

This may be of interest:

http://www.rospa.com/roadsafety/adv...raintswhiplash/head-restraint-adjustment.aspx

I saw something on the box recently which said much the same and as my seat position makes me sit as the OP does I would be interested in any info.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought the idea of modern head rests being immobile was the earlier adjustable ones did just that in a rear ender and were of no use at all, I can adjust mine but only up and down, now laterally which makes sense to me.

In a serious rear ender you'd be shoved into the seat very firmly, shoulders and head would go back violently, and your head would fall off, but for the head restraint, the angle it is set at was arrived at through the suffering of many robots.


----------



## suedew

Only way I could get the head 'thingy' in the right position would be to use a booster cushion, then i couldn't reach the pedals :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Choices choices 
before anyone asks 5'1/2" and wear same length trousers as my 5" taller sister (and no neither of us look too odd)
Well she doesn't :wink: :wink: 
Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The seat back would still give some protection to your head Sue.


----------



## camallison

GMJ said:


> Thanks for the lecture - lets leave it there shall we
> 
> I shall rely on my 30+ experience with no incidents; plus my advanced driving course; plus my knowledge of my own body/driving position to see me though
> 
> Graham :roll:


That is the main problem, Graham - THINKING you know the "real" facts and solutions. Car/van seat manufacturers and the vehicle manufacturers have put millions and many, many hours into researching the situation and come out with the design you have. Your experience, lack of incidents, and knowledge won't help you in your next (maybe your first and only) rear shunt if you go modifying the head restraint.

Understand, that comes from my witnessing the carnage that results from such "modifications", and I still have occasional nightmares about some of them.

Imagine a Mr Plodd going to your house and visiting your widow, saying "He had 30+ years of experience without incident, and knowledge of his own body, but didn't have the sense not to modify his seat".

[Meant in all sincerity, if nothing else to hopefully persuade you not to modify the head restraint.]

Colin


----------



## deefordog

Let's face it, the X250 cab and seats date back to 2007 and safety and technology have moved on very fast in the past 7 years. Having said that, the next generation Ducato seats still don't have an adjustable head restraint, indeed the head restraint doesn't exist as such as it's all now a one piece item. At least that what it looks like to me - one size fits all?


----------



## daffodil

why not wear a crash helmet, open faced so you can still drink and eat and smoke on the move,but tape a hot water bottle on the back to act like an air(water)bag for double protection :lol: :lol: 

On a serious note, being slightly uncomfortable is no bad thing for keeping you alert and awake :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There could be serious insurance implications for any alterations which could make injuries worse.

You may have to let someone else drive or if you sell it.


----------



## GMJ

Im not planning on making any modifications only buying a small cushion to pop onto the restaint as it only adjusts up and down and is some 6 inches away from my head.

Having looked at the ROSPA link I am looking for something like Picture 1 which is apparantly "a well adjusted head restraint" but since mine cannot tilt forward (as has been said technology has moved on since 2007) I will partially fill the gap with a small cushion on a bit of elastic so that when i am in a queue for example, I can rest my head back.

I can't wait to share all the doomsday stuff with my very close friend and former Class 1 Police driving instructor whom I drive with regularly and is more than happy with my driving :roll: 

Really - if someone had said "yes small cushions with a bit of elastic on...a fiver on Fleabay" I'd have been over the moon really...

Graham :roll:


----------



## camallison

GMJ said:


> Im not planning on making any modifications only buying a small cushion to pop onto the restaint as it only adjusts up and down and is some 6 inches away from my head.
> 
> Having looked at the ROSPA link I am looking for something like Picture 1 which is apparantly "a well adjusted head restraint" but since mine cannot tilt forward (as has been said technology has moved on since 2007) I will partially fill the gap with a small cushion on a bit of elastic so that when i am in a queue for example, I can rest my head back.
> 
> I can't wait to share all the doomsday stuff with my very close friend and former Class 1 Police driving instructor whom I drive with regularly and is more than happy with my driving :roll:
> 
> Really - if someone had said "yes small cushions with a bit of elastic on...a fiver on Fleabay" I'd have been over the moon really...
> 
> Graham :roll:


OK - let's discount my years of working as a design engineer for suppliers to the motor industry on safety equipment, including seat belts and head restraints.

Colin


----------



## 747

I am firmly with you on this Graham.

I suffer with Spondylitis in the upper spine and neck. It would be much easier for me if I had something to rest my head against. In the past I have been able to adjust the headrests (as they were called correctly in those days) and it made long runs in the car bearable. These days we just use the car locally and I never normally drive the van for more than a couple of hours at a time.

The action of my head snapping back just an inch or two would give me serious pain (or worse).


----------



## daffodil

Okay Graham £5 on fleabay :wink: 

are you happy now :lol: :lol:


----------



## GMJ

747 said:


> I am firmly with you on this Graham.
> 
> I suffer with Spondylitis in the upper spine and neck. It would be much easier for me if I had something to rest my head against. In the past I have been able to adjust the headrests (as they were called correctly in those days) and it made long runs in the car bearable. These days we just use the car locally and I never normally drive the van for more than a couple of hours at a time.
> 
> The action of my head snapping back just an inch or two would give me serious pain (or worse).


Praise the Lord...some common sense at last

Graham


----------



## Kaytutt

GMJ said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am firmly with you on this Graham.
> 
> I suffer with Spondylitis in the upper spine and neck. It would be much easier for me if I had something to rest my head against. In the past I have been able to adjust the headrests (as they were called correctly in those days) and it made long runs in the car bearable. These days we just use the car locally and I never normally drive the van for more than a couple of hours at a time.
> 
> The action of my head snapping back just an inch or two would give me serious pain (or worse).
> 
> 
> 
> Praise the Lord...some common sense at last
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

I think you've gone too far now :lol:


----------



## igglepiggle

here we go again


----------



## GMJ

igglepiggle said:


> here we go again


No we won't 

Cushions purchased. 2 for a fiver (over the moon :lol: ) - so worth a punt. Job jobbed.

I'm not sure I'll bother putting an update on though when they arrive 

Graham 

NB No small animals or children were harmed in the making of this post!


----------



## camallison

Darwinism applies.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Whilst I do appreciate that the HRs have been designed as is for a reason, would a "SOFT" cushion reduce their effect on a whiplash situation, so long as it was soft enough to reduce it's thickness to nothing with the extreme pressure in a rear end collision, a solid one I can see would present a problem of course.


If I had to have such a cushion, it'd have to be memory foam.


----------



## daffodil

On a serious point ,why cant you use a blowup neck rest collar, attached to the headrest and in a rear end collision it would act like a normal air bag would it not (velcroed of course for other drivers use )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No, it'd act like a trampoline/bouncy castle and possibly force your head forwards and break your neck an air bag inflates rapidly, absorbs the impact to your body then very quickly deflates.


----------



## 747

This is off topic but is a reply to an earlier posting regarding research and design.

An existing roundabout near me has been upgraded with traffic lights added and a bus lane. The large roundabout is exactly the same diameter but now Artics cannot get on to the roundabout without their rear wheels going on to the kerb and pavement. This roundabout is at one end of a large, busy Trading Estate. :roll: 

I can sleep well at night knowing that we have first class, highly educated, experienced Technocrats improving our country. In 50 years of Engineering, I have seen many similar things. That is what you get when designers have never used a spanner or any other tool in their academic career.


----------



## GMJ

Just an update really :smile2:

Despite what the naysayers suggested nobody died and no small animals were hurt by using the neck cushions mentioned in this thread. They have worked admirably until that is, one went missing :frown2:

I suspect that it came off when the MH was in the dealers having its cold water tank probes sorted. The dealer put one of those temporary seat covers on prior to sitting in the drivers seat and the cushion came off when the cover was removed, after the work was finished.

Anyway I purchased a different version just to try it (knowing that I had the spare on Mrs GMJ's seat if required > ) and bought one of these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111657927637

Its better than the original in that its larger and slightly more firmer. I wouldn't class it as memory foam per se (its not like out bed mattress) but does the job really well. It support my head/neck when driving, nicely.

For those who were interested (and those who PM'd me) I'd recommend this for less than nine quid delivered :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog

Graham - how do you find the lack of lumbar support on the Fiat seats? I was thinking of using something like your head rest cushion as lower back lumbar support.


----------



## GMJ

Hi DfD

I don't find them too bad at all tbh. This may work for you but it would have to sit on the seat so may not reach up high enough into your lower back.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Try these

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...indow=1&tbm=shop&q=car lumbar support cushion


----------



## Jmdarr

After being in a head on collision (not my fault) the act of going forward air bag going off seatbelt explosive restraint going off taking the slack out of the seatbelt if it wasn't for the headrest in the right place and height the act of going forward then Back would have seriously damaged my spine.more damage was done by the 3point restraint of the seatbelt.as you go forward the sudden twist of the body causes lower body muscle damage.
So you put babies in 4 point seat belts but put adults in 3point seat belts saved my life but caused lasting damage.
We can all say after so many years of carefull driving it will not happen to me sometimes fate has a different answer.
Sorry off topic but properly adjusted head rest are just as important as seat belts.
John d


----------



## GAVLAD

GMJ said:


> Hi
> 
> I cannot get any use out of the drivers head rest when driving my E795 in the normal driving position which is comfortable for me. It doesnt have any kind of tilt mechanism on it and whislt I dont have my seat at a shallow angle, any mor upright and it would be most uncomfortable.
> 
> Has anyone come across a head rest booster cushion which I can attach so that I can lean my head back slightly against it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham

I suggest that you take a look on eBay and type in car head rest cushion.
There's loads of different designs and colours to suit your requirements and all look to be easy fitting.

I have a BM car and the head rests/supports adjust to like a head rest which is very comfy. The problem is that get it too comfy and I'm afraid of nodding off on long journeys :surprise:


----------



## GMJ

GAVLAD said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> I suggest that you take a look on eBay and type in car head rest cushion.
> There's loads of different designs and colours to suit your requirements and all look to be easy fitting.


Thanks

I did find what I was looking for and have since upgraded, hence the update on the thread.

Cheers though :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GAVLAD

Sorry, I got bored of reading all of the HSE posts and skipped to the end to just make a suggestion to answer your question haha


----------



## GMJ

No probs -I guessed that :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Kirbz73

Funny enough I was thinking the same thing about my seats, I find the lack of adjustability annoying.

They are ok but not overly comfy and I still can't get my seat quite right. On my last trip out I found myself trying to adjust the head rest as in my Touareg the head rest is very comfy on long journeys.

The most annoying thing I find is its too high and I can't seem to lower it!! You can tilt it back or forward but not completely lower it so for a 6"3 person my vision is not great plus with the seat in the position the window bar is right in the middle of the mirrors so I have to lean forward everytime I want to look in the mirrors


----------

